# Topwater hookup ratio



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

Seem to be having a lot of trouble with fish (trout & reds) swinging and missing on topwaters lately. Have been mostly throwing a Super Spook Jr. in bone color and a Top Dog Jr. in various colors. Don't remember ever having a noticeable amount of trouble with fish missing baits like I have lately. So my question is what do you guys think I should do to overcome this or has anybody else experienced this and figured out a solution to more hookups. I've thought about throwing more of a popping style topwater like a chug bug hoping that it would provide an easier target. Any other advice?


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

In my experience if I am getting alot of short strikes I like to switch to a subsurface bait like a mirro dine or a rapala sub walk. In some cases I will switch size of top water big to small or vice versa. Always keep another rod handy rigged with a soft plastic. If you have a blow up and no hook up throw the soft plastic back in and it's almost a sure hookup. Remember when throwing a top water to feel tension before setting the hook this is the number 1 reason for missing fish on top waters. I hope this helps good luck !


----------



## Ringo Redux (Jul 7, 2010)

I fished a Super Spook Jr. all last year and my strike/hookup ratio with it was pretty high. Might be a stupid question - but are you baitcasting or spinning with it? I started off with a spinning reel, and when I switched over to baitcaster, I had much more success. Also, are you fishing with a leader? I love me some braid, but with topwaters, I use straight mono with no leader. I've never had a fish pop on me and I get solid, quick hooksets.

Oh, another trick - may try replacing the stock trebles on the spook. My father-in-law does that and swears up and down it makes a difference.

-R.


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

Thanks for the advice! I am fishing my topwaters on a baitcasting setup with straight mono. I'm definitely gonna start following up with a soft platic, haven't been doing that and I guess that should be a no-brainer. Also gonna try swapping out to some better hooks. I've been mostly throwing the topwaters close to dark so maybe low visibility is part of the problem. I tell you what though, chunking those topwaters and watching the explosions is awfully addictive!


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Also try to slow your retrive if they are missing usually helps me.

Sent from samsung Galaxy note using Forum Runner


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Stop for longer in between twitches. Tomorrow is gonna be overcast, hoping to catch a gator on topwater for the tournament!


----------



## Ringo Redux (Jul 7, 2010)

One more thing to add - since last year was my first year fishing topwater, I had to learn the difference between a visible strike and the feel of the take. I snatched countless hookups away from fish because I saw the water boil and jumped too early. Just a thought.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

I still do that alot ringo

Sent from samsung Galaxy note using Forum Runner


----------



## LRDD (May 23, 2011)

I have also had a lot of fish come back and hit the lure again by dead sticking it for 10-15 seconds then very small twitches after the first strike.


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

I am not an expert at the saltwater but have fished my fair share of topwater. When a fish strikes you real down to the water getting out all the slack and then hit him. This gives them a split second to get it in their mouth.


----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

deleted


----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

I typed up a long thing and it didn't send. Short version, good advice on the mirro dine after a missed strike. Don't jerk it away when a fish blows up on it feel the strike also great advice. However, when you miss the strike keep it in the area slow down shorter jerks and longer pauses they will normally come back for seconds.


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

I really dont like saltwater hooks that are used on baits. I prefer to use excalibur treble hooks or trokar. When fishing for larger fish the saltwater hooks are fine but not inshore with soft mouthed fish.


----------

